# I hate magazine bullet reviews and buyers guides



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know maybe its just me but I hate it when I see an article in a magazine so I buy it and when I get home to read it it has no info that i need. A good example of this is when a predator magazine such as predator extreme tests a new bullet. They take them out and shoot gophers with them. Im looking for new coyote bullets in my predator mag I don't care how they work on gophers. For once I would like to see an someone work up a load for a new bullet and actually shoot a coyote so we can see if they splash blow a hole through or what. Yeah it might take more than one day to test the load then but hey thats your job. I also hate the gear guides. the auther of the magazine should test the things in the gear guide and right a review instead of the discription the company that makes the product gives them. I can tell by Hornady's articles that the V Max mistifys varmints but how do they actually work.

Well I got my rant over with thanks for listening haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rant away poe, I agree with you. The magazines are always trying to stroke their advertisers or future advertisers. Why a company would market a product before doing a thorough test on it is beside me. If we're talking some little mom and pop place I can see it, but there are some multi million $ companies that don't test their products in a real world situations.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know I just figure if a mag is going to have a product in there buyers guid then they should test it and say how it worked for them. If I wanted to read the discription the company has on the box I would just go to there website and look for myself. With the bukllet tests why would you test bullets on gophers for a predator mag. Ok yeah the bullet was accurate in your gun and it blew up gophers. What I want to know is how that bullet performs on coyotes at different ranges and how fast you are pushing it. If I like the results on coyotes then Ill pick some up and see if I can work up a load my gun likes.

would anyone be interested in putting there names down on a sheet and sending this to some of our fav magazines. I would think there has to be some other guys out there that feel the same as me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Poe you may be onto something but possibly attacking it from the wrong direction rather than expressing dis pleasure you should word it so that to assist in their representation in variing conditions and animals you would be more than happy to volunteer your time to asist in field testing their products in a more diversified way as to better inform the real hunters of their product and make it more disirable for new customers to try. Just athought.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Poe you may be onto something but possibly attacking it from the wrong direction rather than expressing dis pleasure you should word it so that to assist in their representation in variing conditions and animals you would be more than happy to volunteer your time to asist in field testing their products in a more diversified way as to better inform the real hunters of their product and make it more disirable for new customers to try. Just athought.


Well put I never thought of that. Is there anyone else that would be interested in testing products.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would definitly be interested.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

+ 1, sign me up, 2nd that motion, include me


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

ok well I think most of us are fans of predator extreme magazine so I will try and send them off an E-mail and I well get back to you.


----------

